# Best joint for a bookmatched panel



## ptkaster (Aug 8, 2012)

A customer on my Etsy just requested an order for a 16 X 16 panel. I have a 2" thick walnut slab that I will bookmatch to create the panel. The customer lives in New Mexico and I live in Kansas, so I want the board to be able to adjust to the dry conditions. So, What is the best way to attach these panels? I have heard butt joint, dovetail, dowel, and lap joint, but any techniques are welcome.

My criteria are:

Strength

Adaptability(for the dry conditions)

Easiness of creation

P.S. I have a router, tablesaw, bandsaw, handdrill and many router bits, but not a router table or a jointer. I could bolt my router to a board and I am going to borrow or buy a jointer.

Thanks,
Paul


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

I would use a butt joint with biscuits for alignment. If you don't have a biscuit jointer, but do have an assortment of slot cutting bits, that could be made to work. I would also consider using epoxy given your strength criteria.


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

I don't know if the thickness creates any unique conditions, but a good wood glue edge joint is stronger than the wood, so I don't know what additional you would need. Wood expansion is usually across the grain, so if you do an edge joint along the grain, it should be just fine.

Again, I don't know if the 2" thickness creates conditions unlike, let's say, a 1" glue up.


----------



## ClintSearl (Dec 8, 2011)

Embed a row of lignum vitae butterflies across the joint interspersed with giant threaded staples with nuts pulled up tight on the underside.


----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

Glue is good.


----------



## teejk (Jan 19, 2011)

Book matching is an art! At a minimum I think you will want a perfectly straight edge on the edges that will come together to form the "book". If you want a perfect grain match you don't want to touch those edges again. With a 2" slab, you should be able to achieve a mimimum of 3/4" thickness and glue should work just fine.


----------



## squaretree (Feb 5, 2014)

I like Clints suggestion. Can I cut that joint on my leigh?
But if that doesnt work…..joint your adjoining edges with either a jointer or router jig. A butt joint is fine since its long grain to long grain. I wouldnt rush out and buy a biscuit joiner, you can just do a long spline if you want (though I dont think its necessary). Save your money to buy some good clamps if you dont already have some. I agree with Charles on the moisture issue.


----------

